# 1991 or 2024?



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've decided to open a new RP in this forum. My idea was something new and different - let a player assume the role of a country's president, and let the players negotiate and face their opponents. As being the president, they will fly over to meetings, talk to their ministers, create their domestic and foreign policies and so on and so forth.

I've got two questions for all of you out there - one, would you participate in such an RP? (if not - why?) and two - if you ARE interested, I have two scenarios available - one takes place in 1991, where the Berlin wall didn't fall and Gorbachev was assassinated, and the cold war is going at full swing.
The second is something I put together. It takes place in the year 2024, when a series of unfortunate events made the USA become totalitarian, gather allies and take on the modern west. I'll give more details later on, should you be interested.

So, what's it gonna be? 1991, 2024 or neither?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

First a note its Горбачёв, which means not Gorbachev but Gorbachiov. something like that, English letters are stupid.... 

regarding to RP I'll be interested in both. Does not matter to me ^^, as both sounds interesting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting my friend, i like the idea, I'd join. I'll have to say 2024, the old Wall is history and better left forgotten for better times to come. In addition witht he futuristic 2024 you will have more room to invent new ideas, ways of running things, new countries, weapons, ships.............you get the picture.

However, for all the good I have one negative question here?? This is a 40k forum, and 40k is classically depicted wih blood, gore battles and very interesting and sometimes complex story lines. When you refer to running our countries, would you let us do that, or will you have a set template??? in addtiion, will you allow us to attack each other, or is it just about operating a country.

You and I should talk, i actually have a great map program that you could paste into your updates on fictional countries. It could make it more exciting.

Seriously though, great idea, just a few rough spots!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> However, for all the good I have one negative question here?? This is a 40k forum, and 40k is classically depicted wih blood, gore battles and very interesting and sometimes complex story lines.


How does the fact that its a 40k forums has any effect on his RP? Remember that this is an RP section of the Heresy forums not a 40k RP section of the Heresy Forums.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It is generally easier to get players into an RP if it has something to do with Fantasy/40k, as people are here for that. but I cant see why this would not work, and I hope it does, but I would not be able to take part in it, as I am quite busy with my life right now...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry everyone but I am going to have to reign in and say no to this idea. Remember that at the core of the matter, this RP will be about political and religious stuff (even if some of it may delve into fiction) and that belongs in World New and Current Events.

I have already got multiple messages from members who find this offensive or crossing a thin line.


Do not be surprised if this thread is locked or gone in the near future. And again sorry Fog Of War, while you are free to do RP's that pertain to other things there are just some things that we cannot go with in the end.



And before any of you decide to complain about this, or to whine, or whatever. All said and done this does devolve into a political thread, something that is out of the correct section and therefore placing any member of the staff within their right to remove it without the courtesy of an explanation beyond: no.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dare it, I was hoping the show would go on.

But really darkreveer, people actually found this offensive??? Call me stupid but I don't see how this is offensive at all????

How about if he did something like this only with 40k nations, would you allow that one?????

And komanko, i meant what doelago pointed out up there, its easier when its related to 40k/Fantasy, but I'm not saying that its limited to that. Indeed, my halo RPG proves that quite clearly


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets see:



> 1991, where the Berlin wall didn't fall and Gorbachev was assassinated, and the cold war is going at full swing.


Alright so if you do the one from 1991 then its all about politics, and current events, and possibly the impact all this has on nations and religions and so on and so forth. Yeah your talking about an alternate timeline and delving into the realm of fiction but its 'recent' political and religious stuff. Not something that takes place almost forty thousand years in the future where god knows what could have happened.




> 2024,  when a series of unfortunate events made the USA become totalitarian, gather allies and take on the modern west.


Once again gonna lead to politics and the impact of it and religion; come on now we aren't even delving into alternate reality but what can be construed as speculation into the future.


However, the important thing to keep in mind here is that regardless of which is chosen, this RP becomes a thread about politics and the like.



The Rules said:


> *Political and Religious topics are to be discussed in the World News & Current Events and Endgame forums only. ... *...Any topics or posts outside of this forum will be deleted immediately by the Moderators.


Notice anything important in the heading of that rule? In the end, roleplay thread is still a part of Heresy, it still abides by all the rules, and threads are still focused on a topic. Yeah in roleplay threads our topics are focused on a story and the discussion is members playing out that story but it is still a thread discussing a topic.



Now, if someone wants to run an RP that deals with 'politics' in the 40k universe then by all means go ahead. Anyone who even tries to claim that they have any relation or bearing on anything in the current or near future of the real world is grasping at straws. But just like any other section of Heresy that is not one of the two above, threads about current events, religion, or politics do not belong.





> Call me stupid but I don't see how this is offensive at all????


Well if you insist, but not because you don't actually see how an RP that is supposed to be about current world politics can be offensive or against the rules or anything. Maybe for the overuse of things like question marks and exclamation points; because using more than one actually denotes some sort of greater importance. Yeah right..


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im siding with reever on this one. the fact that you are so relatively close to actual countries that do exist there is a very high percentage that people WILL be offended by what the Rpers say and how they act. If you want to do a country running Rp have it be on some world in the Imperium where it has devovled into different regions because it is so far away from the cradle of mankind that the administratum practically never comes by. many different factions fighting for supremecy and such, same concept with same cool ideas, but a lot safer and actually pertinant to the Rp section and 40k.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I know that there is no reason to argue but still I must disagree with BAV and Arkreever. I still cant see how people can find it offensive. This is an RP section, so now every time I "Attack" another players character he will be able to report me for personal attack? 

This is after all an alternate reality which means that the only connection is the past. I think that its a waste of time, limiting threads like this. Also what if he said that this plant is called Earlf and rename the countries so then its fine... Its not like people wont understand bu on the other hand you cant claim that its effected by direct politics of today and of the recent past...Its like adding an "R" to every country and then saying its not about this countries... Cant you see its the USSRR and USAR? In the end I find also those laws about the fact that political issues can only be dealt in the news section pretty stupid. Its not like its not offensive there, the same people who find it offensive here will find it offensive there which means its a total waste of time and energy to try and "hide" it. 

I also cant find anything to be offended about, even if someone told me that he decided to exterminate Israel, so what, its a RP, you don't have to take everything seriously... I really doubt the fact that the people who could have played here will really act according to their political views in reality.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright, Alright. In that case, I'll use my plan B - I will make a post-fallout war, noone really remembers what happened or why. Technologies are reduced almost to none, but all the world's nations are gone. Then comes a time of restoration, in which nations begin to reestablish, and each player can take over a new, completely different than today, fiction state. Is that alright?

and Darkreever, I accept your descision but I really can't see why this is offensive. the 1991 scenario is just cold war settings. the rest is determined by the players. also, the 2024 one doesn't just make "evil Americans from space" - they have a good reason to be that way (hint: nuke and serious economic difficulty), and their affairs will also be run by a dedicated, serious player. But... suit yourself.
And I never pointed out religion. It doesn't really matter in my RP.
Every nation could be changed according to world state and standings. I'm israeli - I don't mind letting RP's israel be destroyed or become totalitarian, if that would make it even to you. Things like that COULD happen, and looking back on history - nations becoming totalitarian or paternal autocrat isn't such a crazy idea.

Sorry if I insulted anyone, surely, this was not my goal.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

we know it was not your goal to insult anyone with this Rp, but like all things connected to politics and things of that matter people will be insulted, it's just how things are. as much as i want to say that everyone on heresy is very level headed when dealing with politics (even regarding things in the past such as the cold war) it is very easy to over step boundries and piss someone off. from what ive heard so far you are really only trying to use scenarios and not the actual countries, if that is the case then changing the names of the countries shouldnt be a problem at all.

while the Rpers might not have a problem with what is happening how they take the USA in a certain direction can be very hurtful to someone who is extremely patriotic. Why is it the US that has become totalitarian? Why not England? Germany? Italy? Egypt? Israel? that is the problem you run into, those who are not in the Rp assume you are picking on a certain country for some reason and our goal is never to possibly insult someone's country deeply. 

im assuming that in the 2024 scenario that the US is the main antagonist? obviously the other players could duke it out between themselves but by putting the US in that position i can guarentee that you have already pissed many people off. in the 1991 scenario you have to understand that the fall of the wall was a very significant event for not only the German people but to those of both Russia and the US. It lead to the crumbling of the USSR and for the citizens of the United States a stronger faith in thier ability to aide others and many other things. would you feel any different if the main antagonist was Israel and that most of the Rpers were talking shit, wanting to bomb the hell out of it, rape its people and so on? While these are extreme examples you are giving the Rpers free reign on how to run their country and that includes things like the above.

im in no way trying to attack you or say that you meant to insult others because i know you did not. you just have to understand that things like this have their own section on the website for a reason, because that is where they are to be discussed by those who want to discuss them and they will be discussed no where else. this is to minimalize the chance of insulting someone, anyone, who may just casually be reading through a thread. like i said above you may not be insulted but you cannot assume that others will not be when it comes to things like this, whether or not it is a twist of reality.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Komanko, I cannot beelive it, but for once I agree with you. Vilhelm, i see what your saying in the fact that once it gets going that players might say or do something that will or can be offensive. However, if FOW lays down the law, i still don't see how this can be any worse than some of the other RPG's we've had here.

And komanko darkreveers right on that one bro. trust me when I say that any can attack anyone on anyhing here. I've been victim to that myself(cough, cough), ahem anyway.......just be careful

Still, I' kinda confused about your view on this darkreveers, but you are the boss. i suggest that if he says no that we all move along.

Also Fog of War, he didn't seem to have a problem with a 40k thing. I was actually thinking upon it last night, and I think you should try something similar to what revan4559 is trying in his Road to Glory rpg. Take a look at that and get the idea of the different factions he's created in his epicly awesome story.

Perhaps maybe have a planet with different fighting factions, or a futuristic Solar system war with different factions. Serious though man, its still an awesome idea, and I'd join and support you 100%


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The reason FOW is not opening a 40k RPG is because he is less interested in 40k, originally I came here only for the RP, I didnt know its mainly 40k RPs but I didnt mind as I liked 40k universe very much. I later suggested to FOW to come here and he agreed but he did not like the 40k universe as much as I did so he opened normal non 40k RPs. At least thats what I remember that he told me... 

Also I was about to say that Emperorhand, about the agreeing thing  I think that if you just change the "universe" that its taking place, change name of countries and here you go an RP which wont offend anyone. Although I still find the rule against it unreasonable.

P.S Emperorshand you have never been a "victim" of a personal attack. You brought it on yourself...  but lets keep that closed subject.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright, then it's settled. I'll create A whole new world, with fictional countries, leaders etc. Making a map's a pain, though.

Just one last thing about what you said, BlackApostleVilhelm - I really disagree with you, although I can see your point. the USA became totalitarian for an actual reason (a good one, too). It is NOT an antagonist. There is no antagonist in world diplomacy. And supposedly, a player would lead that county too. Just so you know - I invented a whole system of controlling the players - they can't go crazy, they have to be politicians. If someone wants to destroy nation X just because he doesn't like it - he's out of here. The fun thing about real-world politics is that there is no good and evil. But suit yourself...

All you interested, wait a few days, and a recruitment thread for my RP will be open.

Edit: IT REALLY IS a pain to make a map. If anyone knows some good random world map generator or anything like it - please PM me. I'd be happy if it's alright to use our world map only with fictional countries etc.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd be up for this, always like the idea of commanding my owm country. Quick question, will we get to select the names of the country or will we all be given one randomly?


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

What I have in mind is a fictional world where not only you can select your country, you can choose its policies and world standings. I can't seen to get past that stupid map obstacle... I'm really not up for making one myself, both because it'd look silly and it would take quite a lot of time.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for double-posting, but...

Ladies and gentlemen, I think I have it! 
It grew out to be something completely different then it was. The theme will not be 40k, but something close to that.

All of you come from advanced, space-faring civilizations that came to find a planet that is almost an exact duplicate of earth when it comes to terrain and landscape. With atmosphere, an abundance of natural goods and colonization space, and the fact that there are currently no life on it makes the earth a wanted planet. You all came here, military leaders, with given resources and a small-sized army to secure the planet and cultivate it so that later, pioneers can come to live on the planet and companies can exploit local resources. You all have but one problem - each other...
Make alliances, fight and use deception. You can always ask your emperors for more resources - operate poorly and you're sure to be replaced...

I'll open the recruitment thread very soon.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a suggestion; if you don't want to be too futuristic, why not go back to something like 25,000? You wouldn't have space travel; or, how epic, the Unification Wars? You could take command of rogue barons and such and such, and maybe the GM is the Emperor's faction; and one by one, they fall to him(as we all know), but what happens in between would make awesome roleplay.

Sorry for just spouting ideas into this thread. :blush: I hope that they at least provoked the creative juices of others.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Farseer Darvaleth - but it's all ready and set.

My new RP is open. I'm afraid it's not really what you said (which also makes a good idea!) - it DOES involve space travel and futuristic techs. Just not strictly Warhammer.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't worry about it man, I was just trying to stimulate some pro-active thought, which it seems I have. Good luck with the RP!

And now, I think I'll leave this thread to rest. :grin: I swear I'm not a necromancer, no dead-thread-raising.


----------

